# derry support group



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey ladies

tiny feet will be back up and running shortly for anyone who is interested in attending the support group, we are hoping to have it running in the mdec building off the hospital again. if anyone interested drop me a note just so we know what kind of numbers to expect.


hope all is well...xx

sharon


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Girls ,i just want to back up what Shaz has said ,I really could have been doing with the group over the past year or so but due to lack of numbers it wasn't running so im sure if I needed it there are plenty of yous out there who also could have been doing with the support also.So lets all get together ,don't be shy and help support each other and the group.Hope to see lots of you in May. 
Emma


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey ladies  

seems we have few ladies on checking out the board but as yet no takers..  ...lol..

girls it will be brilliant way for everyone to get support and information on other services etc available, we are hoping to run it every 2months if every month isnt viable for some. 

come on girls its a great way for meeting others in our situation that may have different suggestions and ideas on stuff etc... 

xx


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, I would be interested in going up to tiny feet, so you can count me in.


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

great loopybud pass the information about if you no anyone that would be interested and as i said partners are more than welcome, ill keep you posted, with easter being now in april first meeting wont be untill may..xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

aww girls come on speak up...lol...81 views and only 1 coming out to play!!.. 

girls get in the spirit we will have a good laugh and get great support from each other...xx


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

I maybe interested but don't know how yous would feel i know some people may think me having had a child may be rubbing this in there face, but would love to join if the date suits me.  I would like to see what yous think

Missy xx


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Missy - you could be our inspiration - ttc for 4 years - I think u qualify!


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks loopy, don't want to offend anyone so thats why i wanted to ask for an opinion first!!!  

Missy xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Missy i certainly wouldnt be offended if you came ,would LOVE to meet you at last and as loopybud has said ttc for 4 yrs you are more than "qualified"  to be there and it will give us hope that people actually do get pg with tx.Hope to see you in May


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey missy you are more than welcome and we would love you to come  ...xx


----------



## MISSY97 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Shaz

Missy xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

well ladies any more takers??...anyone unsure please feel free to contact me and ill help you with what information you require...hope everyones well...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

hey ladies any confirmed dates yet for the meeting?  i would love to come but would need to know a date so i can request it off
work.  lmk


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

where do you meet


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

hey girls,

quick up date to let use know the meeting will be getting held on wednesday 13th may at 7pm in meeting room 2 MDEC building trust headquaters altnagelvin hospital, i hope we get a good turn out and that we can help support each other, sharon davidson from the infertility network uk will be attending also on this date, so please let me no is you will be attending for numbers etc an i will pm u my number, partners are also very welcome..hope to see use all soon........xx

sharon


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Shaz - that's the day of my egg collection so I don't know whether I'll be able to attend?  Sorry as I really wanted to go.


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

loopybud, thats a pity but sure there will be plenty of other nites, u need to be resting that day but sure ill keep ye posted...xxx


----------



## Mamabud (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Shaz


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Shaz so the 13th May then......whats gonna be talked about ,is there someone coming or is Sharon giving a talk? Must ring ya over the weekend find out all the craic .Thats the same day i have my review in the RFC


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

im so looking forward to the group starting up now,


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Girls just a wee reminder for tomorrow night


shaz2 said:


> hey girls,
> 
> quick up date to let use know the meeting will be getting held on wednesday 13th may at 7pm in meeting room 2 MDEC building trust headquaters altnagelvin hospital, i hope we get a good turn out and that we can help support each other, sharon davidson from the infertility network uk will be attending also on this date, so please let me no is you will be attending for numbers etc an i will pm u my number, partners are also very welcome..hope to see use all soon........xx
> 
> sharon


Hope to see a few of yous girls and maybe even a few of you "lurkers" 
Emma


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

will be there and bringing a friend dh is working late


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

brilliant kitty see you then...xx


----------



## KITTY1231 (Sep 5, 2008)

shaz where abouts is that building have no sense of direction and dont want to be late


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Kitty ,looking forward to meeting you tonight.Dont know what direction you are coming from but Shaz gave me directions .If you enter the hospital grounds from the side where all the traffic lights are (near the northern bank) you will come to a wee mini roundabout take a left at it as if you are going to park in the out patients car park and i think   its the building over that direction...........hmmmmmmmmmm that was  rubbish directions....hopefully Shaz will be about soon to point you in the right direction.
Emma


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

lol..emma,

its the building beside patients car park it has sign on it saying MDEC building, not sure of which end you would be coming in at. Dont worry about being late missy, speak with you soon..x


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

thanks for last night girls!  it was lovely meeting you all.... heres hoping it all takes off and is successful for all the hard work you are putting in.  

looking forward to july!!!!

lisa xx


----------



## shaz2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey ladies  ,

Thanks to all use lovelly ladies that made it last night, it was great to meet everyone and we are really looking forward to our next meeting in july, and hopefuly we will have many more new members as well. If use ladies have any ideas for future meetings feel free to let myself or emma know.

thanks again especially those ladies who travelled from coleraine direction.

see use all in july... 

sharon xx


----------

